# NEED HELP! - trying to pick a high end rollerball kit



## giardinm (Nov 12, 2017)

Let me say thanks in advance to all those who respond.

This forum is amazingly helpful. I always get great advice here. 

So here it goes.
I have had a request for high end rollerball pens for an executive board of directors for a school. I'm getting lost in all the options. I have made a couple of cheaper fountain kits but HATE the threads on the caps. The caps fall off and feel loose all the time, especially when posting.

Can you recommend high end kits in the $20-40 price range that will feel tight and post the cap when writing.  

What are the pros and cons of magnetic, threaded, or snap caps? I want these to be the highest end pens I have made to date. They truly have to impress. 

Let's hear those responses.  Thanks.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 13, 2017)

Jr. Statesman, Jr. Aaron, Jr. Anthony - top quality and solid pens.

Magnetic caps are fun, but the pen can come loose from the cap if it is rattling around in a pocket - then the disaster of leaking ink. I don't trust snap caps to hold up over the long run. With press fit components, the stress of the snap cap seems like it would loosen the parts holding in the centerbands.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 13, 2017)

Contrary to popular opinion, I believe a high end pen is more about the blank than the kit.  A Caballero is to me the equal of any Baron, Anthony or any pen with no girly frilly bands.  It's top quality metal parts fit well and the threads are precision.  Exotic Blanks is the only outlet I know.
  Take the directions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kelley Crafts (Nov 13, 2017)

I like the Kojent rollerball kit from Woodcraft. The pen screws on both sides, writes really nice and is at the bottom of your price range. $20. I usually buy form PSI but sometimes if I'm in Woodcraft I'll just have to stroll through the pen isle. I've made 5 of these so far and everyone I've given them to loves them. Worth the $20 for a good Rollerball IMO.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Nov 13, 2017)

Mistral, you can't go wrong there.


----------



## magpens (Nov 14, 2017)

Here is the advice you want !!!

Forget the magnetics and forget the snap caps !

What you need is a postable Jr. Emperor in Rhodium and Gold. . No other kit compares. . Top of your price range, though.

Hang on .... I better check that the threads are OK.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Nov 14, 2017)

Give this a try - the Mistral is a magnificent pen...parts are perfect and the final product is just a class act.  Good luck!

https://www.signaturepensupply.com/collections/the-mistral-series


----------



## Marcros (Nov 14, 2017)

mckenziedrums said:


> Mistral, you can't go wrong there.



another vote for this


----------



## magpens (Nov 14, 2017)

Ooops ! - More expensive than I thought ... haven't bought one for a long time ....

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr-Emperor-Rollerball-Rhodium-and-22K-Gold.html

The Jr. Antony is also very nice:

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr.-Aaron-Rollerball-Chrome-and-Gold1.html


----------



## giardinm (Nov 14, 2017)

*thanks for all the help everyone - one more question though*

any of you try the majestic jr from PSI?
They have a deal where drills, bushing, trimmer are included in the kit one time at the same price as the pen kit alone.

Is that one worth the 28 bucks to experiment with?
Or should I just go with a jr aaron or jr anthony?

thoughts?


----------



## glenspens (Nov 15, 2017)

I like the majestic jr from PSI. https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMJJRFREE.html


----------



## giardinm (Nov 22, 2017)

*so went with the Kojent from woodcraft because I needed the kits now.*

here's the first two.  what do you think?


----------



## Talltim (Nov 22, 2017)

I think you have some very nice pens and they should be happy.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 22, 2017)

Bummer - saw this too late. HOWEVER - for anyone reading this thread with an interest in the responses, I'd HIGHLY suggest considering the rollerball offerings from Lazerlinez. Several reasons: 1 - the component sets are solid stainless - no plating to wear off. 2 - the designs are timeless. No bling or "Swarovski crystals" - ugh. Plus, the balance and feel in the hand is extraordinary. 3 - the machining is excellent. 4 - made in USA. 
I've had several conversations with owner Constant Laubscher and I find dealing with him a delight. 
Aside - I had a pretty good order of rollerballs and fountain pens. The customer wanted the Raven. I had an issue with one of the fountain pens (my bad) and it wound up with a blemish I couldn't sell so I kept it for myself. ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY the BEST fountain pen I've ever had.


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have made and sold, a lot of rollerballs, many with magnetic caps, and in fact at the last show we did, a fella came by and bought a new pen from me, and he had bought a Vertex magnetic cap from me 3 1/2 years ago and said he uses it everyday, and the cap worked just like it was brand new--IME magnets to not wear out, and this example is one of many I have showing that magnets don't wear out--so a magnetic cap is not a reason to avoid any pen IMO.

I haven't made that 'Kojent' kit, but I have only bought a handful of kits from Woodcraft when I first started as that's where I got my lathe. Those pens you made are beautiful. 
I will also second the comments about Laserline's quality, however I have found Constant Laubchner to be difficult to contact and communicate with, and they are FREQUENTLY out of stocks on a large number of items. 

Good luck going forward with your pen making!!


----------

